# Slow day.....3-3-07



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

check out the fenwick HMG just got one and love it... a lot better than my swan.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

i picked up two...corkys silstar from franks on clearance...10 ft lites love em but i love then 6lb line i got 3000 yards for 10 bucks too lol......the rods were 19 bucks a piece ...but i got 300 outa both in one day people wacthing me put the the wood to 7.5 pound lrb and a 14,5lb laker...twice i heard that rods gonna break.. the day i got em i tied em up and tied em off and pulled hard as i can at 30 ydrs///// ill fish spawn under a bobber with em next fall for kings....you can spend a lot more and get better....i have a teenagers that may " borrow my stuff " so ill get replacable stuff for now....but johns the one to ask until one day when his kids start tahing off with his stuff lol....bye the bye this is my first fall and winter back into trout and salmon fishing....John A/S has helped me get both those big lrb s....and 2 nice kings too...thanks man its nice to see some one put the time in and share the knowledge......i knew that day i talked to you last spring on the high banks you had your ducks in a row...


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Who's your buds? We didn't do a whole lot of catching yesterday, but my buddy did nail this beatiful hen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody else willing to kill for one of their "slow days"??


----------

